# Upgrade Kit J-B Jr...Photos



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

These are the 2 fabricated parts that come in the kit. I didn't show the actuator 'cause I don't have the one that is required. I just found out that this kit requires the actuator which has the motor oriented 90 degrees from the one used on my sleeve hitch. This is for clearance between the nose plate and the bucket.

<img src=http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/J-B_Jr_Upgrade_002.jpg>

<img src=http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/J-B_Jr_Upgrade_003.jpg>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds better tan the winch. I hope it works as advertised!:cheers:


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Willie, have you tried to contact Johnny products by phone in the last day?

I have tried several times in the last 30 hours (daytime) to get through with no luck (busy all the time) there has been no response to my last Email either. I am thinking there having phone troubles over there, I hope all is OK.

I am just wondering if anybody else is having trouble getting through to them?


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

MGM,
No I haven't had a need to talk to John recently. However, I've never called over there an had someone answer the phone. I always e-mail John and he e-mails me back. I've only talked to him(he called me back) 3 times, maybe 4. If you don't get a reply on your e-mail message, he's very busy.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Willie
When do you expect to get the actuator and these new parts mounted? Looking forward to your next report!


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

OK thanks, from what I know he keeps a machine on that line, it's a bit strange for it to be busy all the time, and he has always returned my Email. 

I'll try again after the weekend.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

MGM,
The project is on hold, and for several reasons. First of all, I'm keeping the tractor(with winch J-B Jr) busy. And, I had planned on trying this new upgrade by using my 4" sleeve hitch actuator, and now I've learned that the motor needs to point sideways in order to work. So, now I need to buy/order another actuator. I actually need a third actuator(16" stroke unit for my dump trailer). I'm going to try to negotiate a "volume" discount on the 2 units.
To be honest, I feel it's going to be a bit anti-climatic, as I already know that the actuator upgrade is going to solve all the problems I have with the J-B.
BTW I think I got rid of the cable-breaking problem on my J-B by shortening the cable so that there's only about 6 wraps total on the spool. Apparently, this eliminates the abrasion between the cable wraps that was cutting the cable whenever it tried to "bury" itself into the other wraps. Interestingly, this also resulted in improved control on the up/down action.
In other words, it'll be a while.


----------

